# Let me dress your sister



## kc1005

Ciao.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Let me dress your sister"?
"Lascia che vesto tua sorella"
"Lascia che vesta tua sorella"
"Fammi vestire tua sorella"

E come dovrei dire "Let me dress her"?

"Lascia che la vesto"
"Lascia che la vesta"
"Fammela vestire"...è possibile questo?

Grazie!


----------



## Mary49

kc1005 said:


> Ciao.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Let me dress your sister"?
> "Lascia che vesto tua sorella"
> "Lascia che vesta tua sorella"  Questa è la frase migliore.
> "Fammi vestire tua sorella"
> 
> E come dovrei dire "Let me dress her"?
> 
> "Lascia che la vesto"
> "Lascia che la vesta"
> "Fammela vestire"...è possibile questo? Sì, è possibile, anche se non molto usato.
> 
> Grazie!


----------



## danalto

kc1005 said:


> Ciao.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Let me dress your sister"?
> "Lascia che vesto tua sorella"
> "Lascia che vesta tua sorella"
> "Fammi vestire tua sorella"
> 
> E come dovrei dire "Let me dress her"?
> 
> "Lascia che la vesto"
> "Lascia che la vesta"
> "Fammela vestire"...è possibile questo?
> 
> Grazie!



I agree with Mary, but to me, for your context, the best one is
*Fammi vestire tua sorella. *


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.
Mancherebbe l'opzione alternativa "Lasciami vestire tua sorella" / "Lasciamela vestire".


----------



## Alessandrino

Secondo me _lascia che vesta/lasciami vestire tua sorella_, anche se corrette, sono frasi che nessun genitore direbbe mai alla propria bambina. Sono costruzioni già di per sè non frequentissime nel parlato tra adulti, figuriamoci quando si parla con una bimba.

_Fammi vestire tua sorella_ è certamente più naturale. Comunque ci vorrebbe un po' di contesto in più, perché secondo me ce ne potrebbero essere anche altre di traduzioni possibili.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Alessandrino.



Alessandrino said:


> Secondo me _lascia che vesta/lasciami vestire tua sorella_,  anche se corrette, sono frasi che nessun genitore direbbe mai alla  propria bambina. Sono costruzioni già di per sè non frequentissime nel  parlato tra adulti, figuriamoci quando si parla con una bimba._ Fammi vestire tua sorella_ è certamente più naturale.


Per me sono invece espressioni equivalenti (_lasciami fare qcs._ e _fammi fare qcs._ sono usate con lo stesso significato e la stessa frequenza nella mia area, anzi forse _lasciami_ è addirittura più usato).

Con un bambino è comunque più frequente usare la forma interrogativa ("_Mi fai/lasci vestire tua sorella?_"); di solito non si pone questa domanda in modo così secco, ma corredandola di altri elementi che la addolciscono, tipo "_Mi fai/lasci vestire tua sorella, così poi [possiamo uscire/posso prepararti la merenda/posso metterla a dormire/ecc.]_?"


----------



## kc1005

Grazie a tutti!  Sarebbe diversa grammaticalmente la frase "Let me feed your sister" o "Let me feed her" visto che in questa frase ci vuole "le" e non "la"?

"Lascia / Fa che dia da mangiare a tua sorella". "Lascia /Fa che le dia da mangiare"
"Lasciami /Fammi dare da mangiare a tua sorella". "Lasciami... /Fammi..." (Potrei usare questa struttura anche con il pronome "le" per "to' her" in inglese?

Grazie!!


----------



## Wade Aznable

Ciao KC! 
In questo secondo caso io userei la seconda ipotesi: 
"Lasciami / fammi dare da mangiare a tua sorella" 

Per usare il pronome, è meglio cambiare un po' la frase: 
"Lascia CHE LE DIA da mangiare", dove LE è il pronome che sta per A LEI (alla sorella). 
Ovviamente, in questo caso deve essere chiaro a chi ci riferiamo, per esempio perchè l'abbiamo nominata esplicitamente nella frase immediatamente prima. Esempio: Tua sorella mi chiama, lascia che le dia da mangiare (altrimenti piange / continua a chiamare / eccetera). 

Saluti! 
W


----------



## kc1005

Grazie mille!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.


> "Lascia / Fa che dia da mangiare a tua sorella". "Lascia /Fa che le dia da mangiare" "_Lasciami"_ e "_fammi"_ si usano intercambiabilmente, ma non altrettanto _"lascia_ _che_" e _"fa che"_, perché "_fa che_" si usa quasi solo rivolgendosi a Dio (es._ Dio, fa che non piova quando mi devo sposare!_)
> "Lasciami /Fammi dare da mangiare a tua sorella". "Lasciami...  /Fammi..." Potrei usare questa struttura anche con il pronome "le" per  "to' her" in inglese? No. Solo con "_lascia che_" puoi inserire il "_le_". Non puoi dire _Lasciami/Fammi darle da mangiare_.


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Ho una domanda un po' diversa ma che comincia ancora con "Let me".  Come dovrei dire a mia figlia "Let me put it (the shirt) on you"?

"Lascia che te la metta"
"Fatti mettere la maglia (da me)". Si può dire "da me"?
"Fattela mettere (da me)"?

Grazie!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

"Lascia che te la metta"
"Fatti/Lasciati mettere la maglia(da me)".  
"Fattela/Lasciatela mettere (da me)"?
Si può dire "da me"? E' grammaticalmente corretto, ma non si usa molto nella pratica; si dice più frequentemente "_Lascia che te la metta io_". La costruzione "farsi/lasciarsi mettere qualcosa da qualcuno" si usa perlopiù riferendosi a qualcun altro, piuttosto che a sé; per es. "_Fattela/Lasciatela mettere dalla nonna/dal papà/ecc._".


----------



## kc1005

Grazie, Connie.  Sei stata un gran aiuto, come sempre!


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Ho recentemente sentito un madrelingua dire "Fammi metterti..." per "Let me put...on you".
Volevo solo controllare se anche questa struttura si usa comunemente. Grazie!


----------



## danalto

kc1005 said:


> Ciao.  Ho recentemente sentito un madrelingua dire "Fammi metterti..." per "Let me put...on you".
> Volevo solo controllare se anche questa struttura si usa comunemente. Grazie!


No, mai, never


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao. La forma da te citata è sbagliata. Semmai, dal punto di vista grammaticale, sarebbe corretto "fammiti mettere", ma non si usa, è desueto (lo si può trovare solo in qualche testo antico. Es. 1, 2, 3).


----------



## alicip

Quindi:
_"Let me get my trousers on, then you can take me to the restaurant."_
dovrebbe essere (secondo me):
_"Fammi mettere i pantaloni, dopo puoi portarmi al ristorante."_
Altri pareri?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Alicip.


> _"Fammi mettere i pantaloni, dopo puoi portarmi al ristorante"_ (forma più usata al Centro-Sud)


oppure "_[Lasciami mettere/Lascia che mi metta] i pantaloni, poi puoi portarmi al ristorante_" (forme più usate al Nord)


----------



## Passante

Che strano Fammela vestire mi risulta normalissimo coi mie figli o meglio con l'interrogativa in tono 'arrabbiato' me la vuoi far vestire? Non pensavo che fosse poco usato, deve essere un inflessione regionale.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ma perché poco usato? Anche nei post precedenti è scritto che "fammi fare qc" e "lasciami fare qc" sono intercambiabili, hanno lo stesso significato e pari valenza. Ciao.


----------



## Passante

Si ho visto il resto ma Mary nel secondo diceva che era poco usato. Io lo uso sempre


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ah, ho capito. Ma come puoi vedere da altri interventi, gli utenti romani ritenevano invece più comune la forma con "_fammi_" rispetto a quella con "_lasciami_".
Questo solo perché, come ho detto in uno degli ultimi post, "_lasciami + verbo all'infinito_" è più usato al Nord (e Mary è del Nord, quindi le suona più naturale), mentre "_fammi + verbo all'infinito_" è più usato al Centro-Sud.
Infatti la tua stessa frase "_Allora, me la [fai vestire/vuoi far vestire]?!_" da noi si direbbe "_Allora, me la [lasci vestire/vuoi lasciare vestire]?!_".
Le due forme sono parimenti corrette ed equivalenti, ciascuna più usata dell'altra a seconda dell'area geografica.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Connie 

Però stando al tuo ragionamento anche a Passante, essendo di Bologna, dovrebbe suonare più naturale la formulazione con "lasciami" invece di "fammi"...Chissà se è effettivamente una questione tra nord e sud. (Ma magari Passante non è originaria di Bologna e allora tutto cambia ).


----------



## Passante

Scusa mat sto a Bologna ma sono marchigiana e marchigiana del sud


----------



## Matrap

Ecco spiegato tutto allora...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Matrap. Ho solo dato un'informazione generale per spiegare come mai a certi utenti suona meglio una forma rispetto all'altra. I confini della lingua non possono comunque essere netti e ad esempio in Romagna, pur essendo geograficamente parte del Settentrione, spesso si usano forme tipiche del Centro. Ricordo comunque che in più di un post Passante ha dichiarato di essere originaria del Centro, quindi credo che Bologna sia solo il luogo in cui attualmente risiede.

P.S.: Ecco, visto adesso post di Passante!


----------



## alicip

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Alicip.
> 
> oppure "_[Lasciami mettere/Lascia che mi metta] i pantaloni, poi puoi portarmi al ristorante_" (forme più usate al Nord)


Ciao Connie. 
Infatti io sono di Roma (che adoro), nato e vissuto qui per oltre 25 anni, più di 20 anni in USA (NYC) e in UK(Londra), mia madre essendo italo-americana. Comunque, adoro anche Milano (e il Nord in generale) che è una delle mie città preferite. 
Hai ragione che qui a Roma (e al Centro-Sud in generale) si usa molto di più la costruzione con il verbo "fare" in casi come quelli soprammenzionati. E secondo me il verbo "fare" (in generale, non solo in costruzioni come quelle di sopra) è uno di quei verbi che si usano più del dovuto, forse anche perché è molto facile da usare e da ricordare.
Qui troverete informazioni sulla costruzione "fare + infinito" e su come vienne tradotta in lingua inglese:
http://it.ewrite.us/come-tradurre-in-inglese-il-verbo-fare-seguito-da-infinito-74956.html
http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNEICh_8F1TkPOzRziDDNTgnaMLWtg&cad=rja
Qui invece troverete informazioni sull'abuso del verbo "fare" (in generale):
http://www.zanichellibenvenuti.it/wordpress/?p=63


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie, Alicip, per gli utili ed interessanti link! L'abuso del generico verbo "fare" è decisamente un fenomeno panitaliano.


----------



## kc1005

Dopo aver letto degli esempi nei link che ci ha procurato alicip, ho adesso un altro dubbio sull'uso col verbo "fare".

Un esempio ha detto, "Ti farò lavare la macchina da Jerry" per "I'll have J. wash the car" e l'altro ha detto "..ha fatto preparare la cena a suo marito" per "She had her husband prepare dinner".  

Non riesco a capire perchè nel primo esempio si usa "a" prima della persona che dovrebbe lavare la macchina mentre nel secondo si usa "da" prima della persona che dovrebbe preparare la cena.

È possibile sostituire "a" con "da"?  Sennò, come si sa quando usare la preposizione adatta?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## PaoloFR1

Ciao.

Regarding _Let me dress your sister_ I would say: _Fammi vestire tua sorella! _or_ Lasciami vestire tua sorella!_, these sentences are less formal and more appropriate in a family context than the ones you've posted. 

Regarding _Let me dress her _I would say: _Lasciamela vestire!_  for the same reason, it's less formal and more appropriate.


----------



## PaoloFR1

kc1005 said:


> Dopo aver letto degli esempi nei link che ci ha procurato alicip, ho adesso un altro dubbio sull'uso col verbo "fare".
> 
> Un esempio ha detto, "Ti farò lavare la macchina da Jerry" per "I'll have J. wash the car" e l'altro ha detto "..ha fatto preparare la cena a suo marito" per "She had her husband prepare dinner".
> 
> Non riesco a capire perchè nel primo esempio si usa "a" prima della persona che dovrebbe lavare la macchina mentre nel secondo si usa "da" prima della persona che dovrebbe preparare la cena.
> 
> È possibile sostituire "a" con "da"?  Sennò, come si sa quando usare la preposizione adatta?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



You could use _da _in both sentences. Anyway, you cannot say _Ti farò lavare la macchina a Jerry _here you can just use _da_. In the other one you could say both _Ha fatto preparare la cena a suo marito_ and _Ha fatto preparare la cena da suo marito. _In my opinion it would be better to say _Si è fatta preparare la cena da suo marito_, in this case you cannot use _a, _though.


----------



## Pietruzzo

kc1005 said:


> Dopo aver letto degli esempi nei link che ci ha procurato alicip, ho adesso un altro dubbio sull'uso col verbo "fare".
> 
> Un esempio ha detto era "Ti farò lavare la macchina da Jerry" per "I'll have J. wash the  your car" e l'altro ha detto "..ha fatto preparare la cena a suo marito" per "She had her husband prepare dinner".
> 
> Non riesco a capire perchè nel primo esempio si usa "a" prima della persona che dovrebbe lavare la macchina mentre nel secondo si usa "da" prima della persona che dovrebbe preparare la cena.
> 
> È possibile sostituire "a" con "da"? Sennò, come si sa quando usare la preposizione adatta?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Ti farò lavare la macchina da Jerry - Farò lavare la macchina a Jerry
Ti ha fatto preparare la cena da suo marito - Ha fatto preparare la cena a suo marito
Chiaro, no..?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Oltre a quanto evidenziato da Pietruzzo, ti rimando alla lettura dei post dal #20 in poi di questo thread del forum Solo Italiano, in cui abbiamo trattato proprio l'argomento della preposizione "da" e "a" con la costruzione perifrastica "_far fare qualcosa a/da qualcuno_"/"_farsi fare qualcosa da qualcuno_". Ciao.


----------



## alicip

Connie Eyeland said:


> Oltre a quanto evidenziato da Pietruzzo, ti rimando alla lettura dei post dal #20 in poi di questo thread del forum Solo Italiano, in cui abbiamo trattato proprio l'argomento della preposizione "da" e "a" con la costruzione perifrastica *"far fare qualcosa a/da qualcuno"/"farsi fare qualcosa da qualcuno".* Ciao.



Sei formidabile!


----------

